# Spring cleaning - stuff for sale - price drop



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to make some space...

*Item 1: *A brand new Fluval 305. It came with my Vicenza but I reused my 2075 on it instead. Full of media. Only the ribbed hose are used (a long story, but I connected the 2075 to the ones that came with the tank, and I happened to have a pair of used ones so I'm throwing them in here). No pics for this as you can look them up. Price drop $110 . Drop again: $100 - JUNE 2: ON HOLD

*Item 2:* 2 brand new 34" 39W Hagen POWER-GLO T5HO bulbs - $20 for both

I had a separate thread for these: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/clas...-power-glo-t5ho-bulbs-price-drop-again-24423/



















*Item 3:* 3 pieces of driftwood. I bought them off a forum member a few months ago but ended up changing my scaping plans, so I never used them. SOLD

*Item 4:* an old piece of driftwood. It still leaches a bit of white slime in the centre, and the branchy part is a bit broken (still attached but you can't stand the whole thing on it any more like I used to do). - $5



















Everything is for pick up in Killarney. PM me if interested.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's some nice wood there, Franck. If one took some stainless steel screws and fastened the branches to your stump, it would be a very interesting looking "tree".


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. I thought about adding them to my new tank with the stump actually. But these are darker in colour. So I bought new ones from April instead.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Update regarding item 4. Moving it around this morning, the wiggly bit got loose. The good thing is, IMHO it actually makes the main piece more attractive as it can stand on its side. Or you can stick the wiggly bit through a hole in a different position. Pics below. Still $5.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Please don't tell me that I've taken and uploaded all these pics for nothing! :bigsmile:


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What size is that 1/2 broken item 4?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> What size is that 1/2 broken item 4?


These tiles are 12"x12". So that piece is about 12" in length.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Everything still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Open to reasonable offers.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick bump. Tap tap tap...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

But ahead of the long week-end.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. C'mon people.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice pieces of wood.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump bump bump. It's all good stuff...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Price drop on items 1 and 3 (first post updated). Further discount if you buy several items.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump. The 305 is going up on CL tomorrow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. The 305 comes with the stock media, btw.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. Everything is still available.


----------



## john59628 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, like to buy the driftwoods, please call John 6047797200.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The branchy wood is sold. I updated the first post.

Everything else is still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

305 price dropped to $100. First post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long time no bump. Still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The 305 is on hold.


----------

